# Sad Story From Minnesota!



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

While we were talking about boat safety and a few close calls on another post it appears two men have died while ducking this moring an hour south of the cities. This was the lead story on the minneapolis news. Both were around 50 and experienced duck hunters from the sounds of it.Sounds like they went out early since the area they hunt is crowded from what I have heard. Nobody seems to know what as happened as of yet. I guess a hunter saw the boat and was towing it in when he saw one of the bodies and the other was found later by patrols. From what I have heard from other people this areas has lots of stumps and underwater hazards so who knows if they hit something or not. In any event a very sad event and watching the son cry on tv was not fun to see. I have been hunting alone this week since nobody wants to go anymore and I only go out after the sun comes up and I stay close to landings to stay out of the wind but still makes you think with these water temps like the are.I am sure the story will be on www.startribune.com tomorrow maybe explaing more details.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

Actually just looked anda story is up in the outdoors section but just basically explains about the deaths but no details


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

The area where this happened is on the Mississippi river near Hastings, MN. It is a backwater that was created when the lock and dam system was put into place, it's a flooded sand bar infested stump field. This time of year can be very good for ducks because the current keeps it open.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Another sad hunting related story.....

---------------------------------------

Deer hunter accidentally shoots and kills his best friend
Matt McKinney, Star Tribune

A hunter north of Two Harbors, Minn., looked through his rifle scope twice Wednesday morning before firing at the deer he thought he saw 180 yards away. Instead, the man mistakenly shot and killed his best friend.

Peter Josie, 45, of Zimmerman, had just left his deer stand and started to walk toward his hunting buddy, who was sitting in a second deer stand about a mile away, according to the Lake County Sheriff's Office.

"The shooter heard some ruffling and he thought he saw some horns," said Vicki Hughes, whose sister Debra was married to Josie. "It's devastating," she said. "I do know that the weather up in Ely, it was snowing really bad. Pete's stand was a mile away. Why he was close by I don't know."

The shooter told police that he thought he saw horns, but they turned out to be the branches of a tree near Josie, Hughes said. The shooting remains under investigation, according to a Lake County Sheriff's Office news release. Josie's relatives say they have been told it was ruled accidental.

The man who shot Josie has not been identified by police. Family members refused to name him, saying they wanted to save him further anguish. Vicki Hughes said the shooter and Josie, a union pipefitter and father of three children, have been friends since junior high school. They hunted deer together for years in northern Minnesota, she said.

"He's not taking this well at all," Vicki Hughes said. "He's pretty emotional."

The shooting underscored the danger of hunting, even for the safest hunters, family members said Thursday night. Josie was wearing a standard blaze-orange jacket and was an experienced hunter.

"They were very careful," said Peter's brother-in-law, Dan Taylor. "This is what's so hard about everything. I've deer hunted for 25 years. Someone who doesn't hunt might think 'How can you guess it's a deer?' It's hard to imagine unless you're a hunter and you're out there all the time."

A memorial fund has been established for the Josie family: The Peter Josie Fund, Liberty Savings Bank, 209 Rum River North, Princeton, MN 55371.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

""They were very careful," said Peter's brother-in-law, Dan Taylor. "This is what's so hard about everything. I've deer hunted for 25 years. Someone who doesn't hunt might think 'How can you guess it's a deer?' It's hard to imagine unless you're a hunter and you're out there all the time." "
:eyeroll:

What??? Yes it is very tragic and I am sure the person feels terrible and always will. That above quote makes no sence at all. If your a hunter and out there all the time, that makes you MORE likely to mistake a person for a deer???? 
I see no possible way that a person should ever mistake a person for a deer. If you are going to make a good shot on a deer, you have to aim for an area of the deer that contains the vital organs. You don't shoot at an area because you "hear a rumble in the brush" and think that you "see antlers." Was he aiming at the antlers? You don't just shoot at an area and hope to hit the deer. Makes no sence at all, and yet we hear of one or two of these things happening every year.
As I heard someone else on this site say before "the only good hunt is a safe hunt."


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

Story sounds very suspicious. I know it sounds bad but that could be murder in the first...

Wear blaze orange

Phil


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

I agreee I dont deer hunt but this happens every year when someone shots at a sound or something they think they see. I dont get it no wonder I dont deer hunt scary stuff.


----------



## recker (Oct 12, 2003)

I guess another story out of wisconsin I read on waterfowler is of two fifteen year olds who had not been found after three days and that was a few days ago. The decoys were still set etc . I guess it is big water. Man even with it warming up the water still is cold as hell and makes me even that much more careful I guess with these stories coming out. This is scary stuff really I made a mistake two years ago and will never again.I went out in a blizzard alone on a smaller slough but barely made it back and my hands were frozen even with gloves. I had to come back the next day to get the boat out of the snow. Scared the hell out of me. I certainly am learning anyway never to put myself in a situation this late in the year for a duck, just not worth it at all!Well still some ducks here in minn I have two more days before I head to arizona so I will try it in the afternoons maybe get one or two, but it is tough with the weather. Well at least I am still hunting anyway.


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Very strange story, a man never looks like a deer period. What nonsense.And recker you i think have an unhealthy obsession wiyh these stories whats the deal?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Gaddy, That was exactly what I thought. I really didn't want to be percieved as insensitive, but.....how can you shoot and think it was a deer. I guess I deer hunt in river bottom land so I am much closer to my quarry. I would never shoot unless I was damn positive that it was a deer and I knew exactly what was behind it. I actually got me *** chewed by a guy once because I didn't shoot when I thought the deer was too close to him!! I didn't feel comfortable wit the shot, and it was a huge deer. I couldn't believe it!!! :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------

